# RecipeDB - Mac and Jacks African Amber



## bcp (2/4/12)

Mac and Jacks African Amber  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Sweetened dried orange peel gets 15 minutes boil. This is arguably Seattle's best beer, and has quite a following. This recipe is adapted from a guy who brewed about a dozen variations before he was happy. You gotta love that commitment. Someone who worked there swears they don't use sweetened dry orange peel, so it must be a peculiar yeast character. If you like APAs, this will surprise you, because the bitter is slightly more menacing and dark. It takes a few weeks before the flavours settle in, so an early taste may scare you, particularly if you used fresh orange peel (seville) instead of the dried.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.6 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.54 kg JWM Dark Munich    0.3 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.28 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      60 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 60mins)    34 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 2mins)    17 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1.2 ml Wyeast Labs 1098 - British Ale       Misc     25 g Orange Peel    1 g Irish Moss         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.06 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 58.8 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.86%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 3 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## razz (2/4/12)

I've tried bcp's version and it's a bloody nice drop. The orange peel flavour had me stumped though.


----------



## dcx3 (2/4/12)

Do you chuck the peel in primary?


----------



## bcp (2/4/12)

dcx3 said:


> Do you chuck the peel in primary?


Sorry, hadn't finished editing when i had to take my son out to the movies. I'll fix the recipe. 

Yes, the peel gets about 15 minutes boil. First time I used the packet sweetened dry orange peel, the second time I used the fresh. Both worked a treat.

This is arguably Seattle's best beer, and has quite a following. I find their batches inconsistent, but brilliant at their best. This recipe is at least as good, if not better. It's adapted from a guy who brewed about a dozen variations before he was happy. You gotta love that commitment. Someone who worked there swears they don't use sweetened dry orange peel, so it must be a peculiar yeast character, because this is very close to their flavour. 

If you like APAs, this will surprise you, because the bitter is slightly more menacing and dark. It takes a few weeks before the flavours settle in, so an early taste may scare you, particularly if you used fresh sweetened dry orange peel instead of the dried.


----------

